# StudioLogic SL88Grand firmware updateissue



## David Lai (May 28, 2020)

Hi everyone!
Can any one let me know a couple of things?
1. Is the "In" button on the SL-88Grand the top button in the roll of 3 buttons or the middle button?
2. How to update the firmware using the SL-Editor? A friend try to do it but it always is stuck at 0%.Now I can't make my midi keyboard play any more...
Thanks friends!
David


----------

